# My Medinai



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have had some requests for the mug shot of this little dude, this is by far the most active solitary piranha I own, but he is active in more of a skittish way, my elongatus is pretty close in activity except Bundy, the elongatus is mostly active by attacking his reflection and stalking feeders

here are the pics his name is Master Marvin, pics were only cropped, the last pic is to show his iradecent scales


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice, he looks alot more red that other I've seen.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, Nate!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks he is 4.5"-5" also, but should be bigger, the guy that gave him to me said he went without food and water changes for almost 7 weeks a few times while the kid was in college, I feel bad for the fish


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

damn supernate that is one red medinai :O what size tank do you have him in? Munen is still growing at a good rate and I just got him a 55 gallon tank, right now he is 4" standard length, 4.5-5" total length. are you gonna try to shoal this guy with pygos or other medinai's? great medinai nate









Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

he has his own 29g tank, I dont plan to shoal him for the time being, my pygos would make a quick snack of him, they think any new fish is a feeder, even 9." Cariba


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice sn.nice red


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this was the hardest fish to photograph so far, I couldnt get it to hold still so I could get a full side view very much

anybody else have a fish like this?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

when it comes to the camera my medinai is the biggest b*tch in the world. he swims all around and tilts. he just hates the camera, i guess he thinks it makes him look phat oo:

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Genin said:


> he just hates the camera, i guess he thinks it makes him look phat oo:
> 
> Joe


Lol!
My reds are always going nuts when I photgraph them. I guess they hate the flashlight...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful red, very nice medinai.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Genin said:


> when it comes to the camera my medinai is the biggest b*tch in the world. he swims all around and tilts. he just hates the camera, i guess he thinks it makes him look phat oo:
> 
> Joe


yeah mine will do the same, my pygos act as if I am not there while taking pics, and then my elongatus chases me so its hard to get anything of him other than a head on shot, its rather funny trying to toy with the elongatus to get him to position himself the way I want :laughlong:


----------

